# With King Salman´s dick in mouth, Trump declares Venezuela a dictatorship



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Trump´s fifth round of sanctions against Venezuela has started.

"Under the new sanctions, US banks are now barred from “dealings in new debt and equity issued by the government of Venezuela and its state oil company,” the White House said in a statement."

King Salman is such a flawless democrat that Trump could do nothing but to bow down to receive the medal. Trump is such a spineless jumping jack and puppet, without puppet threads, he could not even stand and would just go down, turn into a pile of shit, that spineless he is. And this one I supported...

Also Maduro is running out of favor by some socialists:

*Trump Declares Venezuela "Dictatorship", Imposes Financial Sanctions*

"Puebla, Mexico, August 25, 2017 (venezuelanalysis.com) – US President Donald Trump imposed new sanctions on Venezuela Friday, labeling President Nicolas Maduro a "dictator".

Under the new sanctions, US banks are now barred from “dealings in new debt and equity issued by the government of Venezuela and its state oil company,” the White House said in a statement.

“It also prohibits dealings in certain existing bonds owned by the Venezuelan public sector, as well as dividend payments to the government of Venezuela,” it said.

The sanctions were passed as part of an executive order, in which Trump accused Maduro of depriving “the Venezuelan people of food and medicine, imprison[ing] the democratically-elected opposition, and violently suppress[ing] freedom of speech”.

Since being elected in 2013, Maduro has overseen a nation struggling with a a deep economic crisis amid low oil prices and soaring inflation. The Venezuelan economy is heavily dependent on oil exports, with state oil firm PDVSA being the government’s single largest source of revenue.

The White House said its sanctions were “calibrated to deny the Maduro dictatorship a critical source of financing” while allowing for some humanitarian exceptions.

“These include provisions allowing for a 30-day wind-down period; financing for most commercial trade, including the export and import of petroleum; transactions only involving Citgo; dealings in select existing Venezuelan debts; and the financing for humanitarian goods to Venezuela,” the White House stated.

The widely anticipated sanctions come days after Vice President Mike Pence hinted earlier this week that Washington would be ramping up pressure on Venezuela.

"Under the leadership of President Donald Trump, the United States of America will continue to bring the full measure of American economic and diplomatic power to bear until democracy is restored in Venezuela," Pence said during an appearance at a church in Florida. Addressing a crowd including Venezuelan expats, Pence said “our resolve is unwavering”.

"We hear you, we stand with you. We will not stand by as Venezuela crumbles," Pence said.

During his visit to Florida, Pence also reportedly met with Venezuelan opposition supporters, including a number of right-wing politicians. Among those Pence reportedly met with was Ramon Muchacho and Gustavo Marcano, two mayors turned fugitives wanted in Venezuela for allegedly failing to rein in violent right-wing groups that are suspected of killing dozens of people.

"There is no way to get [the government] out by democratic means," Muchacho was quoted as stating by AP.

The ex-mayor and other right-wing politicians urged Pence to push for greater sanctions on Venezuela, according to AP.

Earlier this month, Muchacho made headlines when he called US military intervention in Venezuela "inevitable".

Friday’s financial bans are the fifth round of US sanctions to hit Venezuela since the start of the year.

Up until now, US sanctions have been limited to high-level government officials, including Vice President Tareck El Aissami, eight Supreme Court justices, thirteen top officials involved in organizing the National Constituent Assembly, and even President Maduro himself."

Trump Declares Venezuela "Dictatorship", Imposes Financial Sanctions


*The Real Price of Trump’s Venezuela Sanctions*

"Five hundred and sixty seven thousand dead children. That was the death toll of international sanctions on Saddam’s Iraq, according to a 1995 study published in The Lancet by researchers from the United Nations Food and Agricultural Organisation. The conclusions of the study were shocking: five years after sanctions had been first implemented, UN humanitarian workers found a once rich, oil producing nation wracked with famine. The sanctions were aimed at pressuring Saddam, though in reality their impact was felt most by the poorest Iraqis. One researcher found that around a third of children under the age of 10 in Baghdad showed signs of stunted growth, while 12 percent were in urgent need of immediate medical attention due to extreme malnutrition.

When the now famous Lancet article hit the press, the world reeled in horror at the sheer weight of the suffering inflicted on innocent Iraqi civilians by sanctions, but the response from Washington was as to be expected. When asked how she could justify the slow, painful deaths of an estimated 567,000 Iraqi children, then US ambassador to the UN Madeleine Albright coldly stated, “The price is worth it.”

Indeed it was for some. Albright went on to be rewarded with the office of Secretary of State, while Saddam’s life ended a decade ago, his feet twitching as he dangled from a noose under the hazy light of a Kadhimiya dawn.

Whether or not the price was worth it is an open question for the people of Iraq, who today live under a failed state, mired in corruption, poverty and endless civil war. Nowadays, Iraq is a synonym for basket case. It’s the poster child for nation building, regime change and American values. Each suicide bomber is as American as apple pie, the corrupt politicians are indistinguishable from Saddam’s cronies, and the wreckage of the country’s infrastructure a constant reminder of mission accomplished.

This brings us to the new Iraq: modern day Venezuela. Again, Washington has an arch-nemesis in sight. The White House is promising to bring democracy and freedom to yet another beleaguered, far away land. Under Obama and now under Trump, we’ve seen round after round of sanctions building up. In fact, this is the fifth round of sanctions since Trump took office.

Until now, the sanctions have been more bark than bite, but it’s clear the Trump administration is now very eager to change this – at least in terms of public perception. Passed by executive order, the White House said the new sanctions ban “dealings in new debt and equity issued by the government of Venezuela and its state oil company [PDVSA]”.

Make no mistake, this has the potential to be a massive blow to Venezuela, which now has well under US$10 billion left in foreign reserves. President Nicolas Maduro’s government is bleeding funds on a daily basis, and probably has around US$17 billion in debts that need to be repaid over the next two years or so. Just under US$4 billion of that will be due over the next three months. Back in the ole' days, Maduro could have simply turned to Russia or China to make good on Venezuela's oil-for-loans agreements, but not anymore due to several delays in oil shipments to both countries over the last years.

Mark Weisbrot from the Centre for Economic and Policy Research  has suggested Maduro could continue to scrape by on the skin of his nose with more debt restructuring and foreign asset sales. Actually, this has pretty much been Maduro’s strategy so far. Last year, the government staved off the spectre of default by negotiating an eleventh hour bond swap deal with PDVSA creditors. It worked, and it gave Venezuela another year with the lights on.

That lifeline may now be closed.

“Without a doubt restructuring and swaps are no longer possible now,” one anonymous broker told Reuters.

The final nail in the coffin would be another round of sanctions targeting Venezuelan bonds, and there’s already speculation the Trump administration might be considering such a move. As the International Institute of Finance pointed out, “Should such a trading ban be imposed, it would probably be targeted on debt instruments clearly linked to the new financing of Maduro's government.”

Of course, all may not be as bad as it might initially seem.   On one hand, a general ban on Venezuelan bond trading is unlikely at this point, simply because it would be mostly impossible to enforce.

Another critical detail is that Trump’s executive order includes some rhetorical concessions for humanitarian and commercial purposes.

“These include provisions allowing for a 30-day wind-down period; financing for most commercial trade, including the export and import of petroleum; transactions only involving Citgo; dealings in select existing Venezuelan debts; and the financing for humanitarian goods to Venezuela,” according to the White House.

It’s anyone’s guess how these conditions will play out in reality. The loose wording of the executive order and numerous exceptions amount to loopholes big enough to fly Air Force One through, at least for a while. This is all typical Trump: plenty of smoke, but the fire is small enough to fit in the palm of his tiny little hands. Putting aside the intent of the sanctions, it’s also worth remembering the chaotic Trump regime has proven itself incapable of even routine bureaucratic procedures such as hiring staff, so there’s no telling as to whether his government would be capable of managing hardline sanctions – even if they wanted to. Remember: this is the man who managed to drive his own casino to bankruptcy. So, we’re not exactly dealing with a financial prodigy here.

It’s also unclear how the Maduro administration will respond. For one, Maduro would be wise to steer clear of using Citgo as a crutch, given it’s likely the first state asset that could be in the firing line should his government face more litigation on US soil. The other obvious problem is the fact that any humanitarian aid to Venezuela has to pass through the gauntlet of the government’s nonsensical currency exchange system – the same applies to most foreign trade. Put simply, the Trump administration is going to have a fun time trying to figure out how to in practice allow the flow of private investment when the Venezuelan government officially controls all currency exchanges.

Of course, that’s not to dismiss the significance of Venezuela’s burgeoning currency black market, where the country’s currency, the Bolivar (BsF) is doing terribly. As the White House announced the new sanctions, the black market rate was US$1=BsF17,000. You can expect to pay at least BsF2000 for a beer in Caracas, meaning you need a small brick of 20 BsF100 notes just to buy a cold one.

Comparably, the unofficial exchange rate was closer to US$1=BsF6000 in late May, when the Venezuelan government unveiled its latest round of foreign exchange reforms. Without doubt, the BsF is now irrefutably hitting hyperinflation territory. No official data is available for 2017 inflation, though in June the opposition-controlled National Assembly claimed consumer prices rose 127.8 percent in the first five months of 2017. The sanctions could push the BsF further down, but we’ll have to wait and see.

So to put it all in a nutshell, generally speaking it’s hard to say just how effectual these new sanctions will be, though the message itself is loud and clear: Trump wants to be seen as coming for Venezuela. If over the  next few months he makes good on his bluster, things could go downhill very, very quickly. Sure, it’s easy to dismiss these sanctions now, but we’ve seen how similar economic warfare has inflicted a heavy humanitarian price on other targets of US aggression, with Iraq being the prime example.

*The real revolution*

Just like in Iraq, it’ll be the poorest Venezuelans who will pay the price of sanctions. The rich and powerful Venezuelan elite who rub shoulders with Vice President Mike Pence will continue to enjoy gulping down cocktails and feasting on lobster dinners no matter what happens to everyone else. Between country club escapades and vacations in sunny Miami, they manage to find the time to beg Pence to save them from Maduro, but Venezuela’s poor and downtrodden have other ideas. Instead of day dreaming about how nice it would be to get carpet bombed, Venezuela’s grassroots revolutionaries aren’t just dreaming, but fighting everyday for direct democracy, an end to capitalism and a new communal state. Forget Maduro. Forget the self pitying, self exiled sifrinos who throw rocks at cars by day, and sip their duty free Chivas Regal on the rocks by night.

The real heroes of Venezuela are the urban commune militants fearlessly organising under the shadow of the fascist right, the campesinos demanding land and liberty from the old aristocracy, the environmentalists defending that land from a new wave of desperate extractivism, the grassroots socialists pushing for a revolution within the revolution, the feminists and LGBT activists curb stomping the patriarchy, the Afro-Venezuelans fighting racism and historic oppression, and the Indigenous activists battling for their very lives against ranchers and their paramilitary goons.

Will these revolutionaries be paying much attention to Trump’s sanctions? I doubt it. For now, the threat is too far away, and there’s no telling whether these sanctions will be harshly enforced. Yet it would be a mistake to underestimate Trump, not to mention the hawks circling the White House. If the birds of prey get their way, Venezuela could soon be another Iraq, and the price of sanctions could very well become incalculable."

The Real Price of Trump’s Venezuela Sanctions


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 27, 2017)

I live in central Florida and have spoken to numerous Venezuelan expats.  Every one of them says that Chavez and Maduro has been a cataclysmic DISASTER for their nation.  Let's hope the people can throw Maduro out and get someone in there that will truly help the people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I live in central Florida and have spoken to numerous Venezuelan expats.  Every one of them says that Chavez and Maduro has been a cataclysmic DISASTER for their nation.  Let's hope the people can throw Maduro out and get someone in there that will truly help the people.


They all love 20 Cent minimum wage... Because Obama said its good...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I live in central Florida and have spoken to numerous Venezuelan expats.  Every one of them says that Chavez and Maduro has been a cataclysmic DISASTER for their nation.  Let's hope the people can throw Maduro out and get someone in there that will truly help the people.


It's Bleipriester, anything he can blame the US for (real, imagined and myopically out of context) he does because Russia and it's allies can and never have done any wrong.  So take him with the block of salt it requires.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I live in central Florida and have spoken to numerous Venezuelan expats.  Every one of them says that Chavez and Maduro has been a cataclysmic DISASTER for their nation.  Let's hope the people can throw Maduro out and get someone in there that will truly help the people.
> ...


Is there someone sniffing anti-americanism again?

I tell you what: Get a reasonable government and the criticism will cease.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Trump´s fifth round of sanctions against Venezuela has started.
> 
> "Under the new sanctions, US banks are now barred from “dealings in new debt and equity issued by the government of Venezuela and its state oil company,” the White House said in a statement."
> 
> ...



Sooo .. bottom line, you support a Venezuelan dictator that's helped destroy the countries economy and proceeds to steal the citizens freedoms.... then, somehow your unhealthy obsession with Trump have driven you to pretty well complete lunacy in blaming Trump somehow, someway ....


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Trump´s fifth round of sanctions against Venezuela has started.
> ...


Maduro supports direct democracy whereas Trump and Obama support a feudal elite in Venezuela.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


You mean like Putin's Russian Mafia?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Exactly. The bear is powerful but you can pet him. Putin´s "Mafia" as you poor incited and indoctrinated American call his government is the major pillar of reason in a time of the West being eager to set the world in fire. Imagine how Phrump and his Mafia would ransack the ME and other places without the bear.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 27, 2017)

I only stopped in due to the thread title.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 27, 2017)

The venezuelans have no one to blame but themselves.

If it was up to me we would have invaded them after they stole the oil production infrastructure US companies invested in, rather than continuing to fuck around in the middle east shit hole.

We could just drive our tanks down there, they have nice beaches, good looking women who aren't forced to dress like ninjas, beer is not a problem and they like bacon as much as we do.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> I only stopped in due to the thread title.



Yeah, beyond that the thread is a waste of electrons.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Read it and weep........

the russian mafia and the government - Google Search


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You can also search 9/11 inside job...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


True but there's a huge difference, 911 inside job is a nutcase conspiracy theory, the other is known fact.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There is more. al-Qaeda, ISIS, all that shit can be tracked back to the US. Today, of course, we can expect the web to be full of anti-Russian propaganda shit.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Actually it can be traced farther back then that but don't let that interrupt your disinformation campaign.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The CIA trained and equipped al-Qaeda in Afghanistan. That´s not a conspiracy. There was 9/11. They played "rebel" in Syria. Wake up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Al Qaeda formed because of the Russian/Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the cold war was still in play, we armed the rebels, life's a bitch.  Osama hated Americans as much as he hated Russians/Soviets.  Wake the fuck up yourself.


----------

